

Type Systems and Much More - tosh
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-NEXT-2014/Panel-Type-Systems-and-Much-More?mobile=false

======
tosh
A panel of programming language designers talking about type systems (among
other things). Moderated by Erik Meijer.

